# New Bosch Software Update



## quadzilla411 (Feb 25, 2015)

So, who has done this and your opinion. I have a 2020 Orbea Wild FS and pretty satisfied on how my bike works now and the power. It has a Shimano XT with 10-51 cassette so plenty of low gear options. I am leary of taking it to LBS for the upgrade and having a problem that can't be fixed or just glitches that create problems. So..........


----------



## BrentD (Jul 1, 2006)

I'm very happy with the upgrade on my 2020 Trek Rail. The EMTB mode is more natural and it is easier to get restarted on a really steep climb. Nothing not to like.


----------

